# McCain accuses administration of intentional leaks to boost Obama's image in ...



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Washington Times
See realtime coverage 
*McCain accuses administration of intentional leaks to boost Obama's image in ...*
Washington Post - ‎1 hour ago‎

WASHINGTON - President Barack Obama's 2008 Republican rival on Tuesday accused senior administration officials of leaking classified information to news organizations to boost the Democrat's national security reputation and re-election chances.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Does this really shock anyone? I did think a lot of the details of the Osama Bin Laden raid came out awful quick...I was thinking we wouldn't hear the real story for ten years, and here we are year later with practically all the details revealed!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't want to sound like I am coming to the aid of president douche bag, but we all know that if things were reversed right now and McCain was seeking re-election, his administration would have leaked some information out to help boost his campaign. 

Politics at it's finest.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I do not care how we get there, I just want Hope & Change to leave the White House so we can once again Hope for Change for the better and Hope that we actually have Change left in out pockets.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

263FPD said:


> I do not care how we get there, I just want Hope & Change to leave the White House so we can once again Hope for Change for the better and Hope that we actually have Change left in out pockets.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

You don't say.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CTV.ca
See realtime coverage 
*White House calls McCain's accusations of high-level leaks "grossly irresponsible"*
ABC News - ‎1 hour ago‎

Under fire over detailed media reports about top secret national security projects, the White House on Wednesday hit back at Republican Senator John McCain's charge that the leaks sprang from "the highest levels of the White House" to help President ...


----------

